

If you’re a perfectionist - shkesar
https://medium.com/@shkesar/if-you-re-a-perfectionist-50b233bef61b

======
jwdunne
The problem is knowing when enough is enough. When doing work for a client,
asking myself "would a client be happy to see this?" helps. I produce good
work but do so in good time. This might work well with side-projects, where
there's a greater danger in over-doing it.

